# Tag Aquaracer 300m vs Longines HydroConquest



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

So, to make this brief, I'm looking for a thin, black bezel diver that I can wear to work (suit) and in casual situations. I've narrowed it down to the Longines HydroConquest (41mm) and the Tag Aquaracer 300m (wan2110). Frankly, I'm going crazy trying to decide between these two. I'd like the help of people who KNOW watches, so therefore, here I am 
(btw the longines will be purchased from an AD since it's practically the same price online. Aquaracer would be purchased from amazon)

Pros:
Aquaracer
- I find the design beautiful in its simplicity
- Supposedly very accurate according to reviews
- I love the lumed seconds hand
- I like that it has mostly brushed surfaces, aka, doesn't look too blingy when wearing casual clothes

HydroConquest
- I enjoy the dial's sunburst effect
- I like the detail on the bezel-- it looks very sporty
- It uses a true ETA movement, and supposedly an elabore grade at that. I know that the Selitta in the Tag is very close in accuracy and I shouldn't care about the movement as long as it functions the same. However, I'd prefer the ETA for the heritage and proven performance.
- I feel like in 50 years the Longines will be a more "timeless" watch as it isn't as dependent on endorsements and marketing schemes as Tag is
- It may go up in value as Longines moves into the tier currently filled by Omega, or so I understand from reading on here

Cons:
Aquaracer
- I hate the inner ring on the dial. It looks misplaced, like it should be smaller and contained within the 15, 30, 45 min indices
- It uses the Selitta movement. Something about it being a "copy" of an ETA movement irks me. 
- I'm truly worried about the failing crown issue. I understand that it only occurs on a "small" percentage of the units but it just says something about the QC that Tag holds this model to. I plan to buy this on Amazon and thus won't get Tag's "fix" if the problem does occur.

HydroConquest
- The large numbers 6, 9, and 12 aren't usually my style. They make the watch look a little cartoony if you know what I mean
- I don't understand why they left parts of the bezel smooth and the rest knurled. I think it detracts from the design
- The crownguards make the watch seem a little bigger than it is and it's already pushing it for my 6.5'' wrists
- The polished parts of the bracelet seem a little too blingy and may look strange when in casual clothes.

















PS- these are not my pictures. thank you to whosever they are


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

The best way to tell is to slip them on and get the one with a factory warranty.


----------



## ctujack (Mar 9, 2009)

If you have not bought anything yet, I would be inclined to wait a little longer to check out the new Aquaracer 500 range, these are 41mm and come with a ceramic bezel.


----------



## camb66 (Jan 25, 2010)

ctujack said:


> If you have not bought anything yet, I would be inclined to wait a little longer to check out the new Aquaracer 500 range, these are 41mm and come with a ceramic bezel.


And a price to match- I would imagine. I think I like the more simple design of the TAG of these two.


----------



## underpar (Jan 26, 2009)

By the Longines and have a jeweler brush out the center links. I did that to mine and it looks fantastic. I've owned both and, to be honest, I found the 300 AR to be a bit of a trinket at that price. The Hydroconquest is the best bang for your buck.


----------



## sager (Dec 16, 2011)

I would go with the tag. I think it looks more elegant and sporty at the same time. 

I do agree that the new Aquaracers with ceramic bezels are sweet. But I am not sure about the price-tag.

I don't know how I would feel picking it up on Amazon though. I love amazon but never purchased a watch from them. Not sure about their warranty either.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## Blue Lantern (Jan 29, 2009)

I also considered the Longines before going with my Aquaracer 300m. I prefer the look of the Tag--reminds me of the old Tag 1000 series--and I was put off by the Longines' unlumed seconds hand and polished links. I was lucky and purchased my Tag around a year and a half ago, so I got a pretty good price from an AD. Personally, the Tag warranty meant a lot to me so I wouldn't buy it from a grey dealer. I'd say either save a little more and get the Tag from an AD, or, if you have an absolute spending limit, then I'd get the Longines. There's something to be said for setting limits and sticking to them.

I will add that my Tag keeps excellent time, about +2 per day, as long as I wear it every day, so I personally like the Selitta movement. I also believe that it is a serious tool watch that is dressy enough for office wear--my favorite in the Tag lineup and my favorite at its price point. I'm not sure why the poster above called it a trinket but I disagree with that description.


----------



## Protest (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm just going to throw this out there. A warranty is only 2 years, and from what I've read on here it seems companies can be pretty picky on what they'll fix if it isn't a black and white situation. Also, don't try to predict the future. The watch industry is based on perception, and in 5 years the perception that people have of Tag may be completely different. There's also the chance that these companies may not exist in 50 years. Don't think too hard about it, just get the one you like better. 

Also, Amazon has a 30 day return policy I believe. You could buy one, wear it around the house a little, and return it if you don't like it. They pretty much don't ask questions about returns. Just make sure the page says "Shipped and Sold by Amazon" if you do buy it from there.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

The wan2110 is being heavily discounted at the moment on gray market and to some extend , my local ADs. Probably has to do with the a few factors including the arrival of the new models.

I see these two watches to be comparable in many ways. I am nt bias as I like some of the longines just fine, infact the longines *conquest* has always been on my radar for a secondary market buy.

In this case I personally prefer wan2110 for mainly on cleaner and simpler look.


----------



## novan3 (Sep 8, 2010)

Of the two TAG AR has the more classic look.


----------



## forsberg (Feb 14, 2011)

Longines > Tag. I like the numbers on Longines.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Protest said:


> I'm just going to throw this out there. A warranty is only 2 years, and from what I've read on here it seems companies can be pretty picky on what they'll fix if it isn't a black and white situation. Also, don't try to predict the future. The watch industry is based on perception, and in 5 years the perception that people have of Tag may be completely different. There's also the chance that these companies may not exist in 50 years. Don't think too hard about it, just get the one you like better.
> 
> Also, Amazon has a 30 day return policy I believe. You could buy one, wear it around the house a little, and return it if you don't like it. They pretty much don't ask questions about returns. Just make sure the page says "Shipped and Sold by Amazon" if you do buy it from there.


I agree with this sentiment. I'm a firm believer in NOT paying extra for warranties, especially ones that are so limited and up to someone's discretion. The tag ADs that I have talked to are still quoting $500-600 more than what they are going for on Amazon. I feel like the extra cost of the Tag is simply due to the "recent" popularity of the brand (becoming a fashion/status icon) and does not yield any actual quality or performance improvement over the Longines.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

TISSOT PRX said:


> The wan2110 is being heavily discounted at the moment on gray market and to some extend , my local ADs. Probably has to do with the a few factors including the arrival of the new models.
> 
> I see these two watches to be comparable in many ways. I am nt bias as I like some of the longines just fine, infact the longines *conquest* has always been on my radar for a secondary market buy.
> 
> In this case I personally prefer wan2110 for mainly on cleaner and simpler look.


Does anyone know when the new 300m models will be released? I'm not too keen on the pricetag for the 500m and being someone who actually dives, I realize this is simply overkill for the common customer.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

The use of the Sellita movement shouldn't bother you. It's not a copy. ETA used Sellita as a sub-contractor to make movements for ETA under the ETA name. Plenty of watches out there with genuine ETA movements that were actually made by Sellita. The Sellita SW200 for example is an ETA 2824 but with an extra jewel tossed in, and under a different name. Not a copy. It's the same thing. Imagine meeting two identical twin sisters. One has a small mole on her cheek. Only difference. Clearly, it's not as though one is a copy of the other. The TAG Heuer looks nicer. But the Longines gets my vote. I've tried on that TAG Heuer model, unless you have very skinny fingers, you need to rotate the bezel just a bit so that one of the flat portions of it isn't blocking part of the crown. Once done, it makes manipulating the crown easier. But then you have to rotate the bezel all the way around to get the triangle to line up with the 12. That's just annoying. And, has to be done each time you want to use the crown.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> The use of the Sellita movement shouldn't bother you. It's not a copy. ETA used Sellita as a sub-contractor to make movements for ETA under the ETA name. Plenty of watches out there with genuine ETA movements that were actually made by Sellita. The Sellita SW200 for example is an ETA 2824 but with an extra jewel tossed in, and under a different name. Not a copy. It's the same thing. Imagine meeting two identical twin sisters. One has a small mole on her cheek. Only difference. Clearly, it's not as though one is a copy of the other. The TAG Heuer looks nicer. But the Longines gets my vote. I've tried on that TAG Heuer model, unless you have very skinny fingers, you need to rotate the bezel just a bit so that one of the flat portions of it isn't blocking part of the crown. Once done, it makes manipulating the crown easier. But then you have to rotate the bezel all the way around to get the triangle to line up with the 12. That's just annoying. And, has to be done each time you want to use the crown.


Hmm, that's an interesting note Monocrom. To be honest the use of the Sellita doesn't really bother me that much and is one of my weaker "dislikes" -- both watches have a solid caseback anyways!

I'm really tied up here...I keep trying to look for things about the Aquaracer that I don't like in order to justify the Hydroconquest....I guess that gives me my answer then? haha


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

UEngineer said:


> . I feel like the extra cost of the Tag is simply due to the "recent" popularity of the brand (becoming a fashion/status icon) and does not yield any actual quality or performance improvement over the Longines.


Then why are we having this discussion? You are stating the TAG is not worth what is being asked and apparently the Longines is.

What is holding you back???


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

The Longines seems like a nicer piece from all the raving reviews on the forum but I haven't handled either.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Wisconsin Proud said:


> Then why are we having this discussion? You are stating the TAG is not worth what is being asked and apparently the Longines is.
> 
> What is holding you back???


You're right! I guess I just wanted some opinions/experiences/etc. I just came back from my local AD and handled both watches side by side. It's strange, but the HQ is MUCH smaller in person than it appears in pictures. I tried on the 41mm and it felt great. Even more, the AD (Tourneau) has a running offer of $250 off any watch over $1,000 (it's located in a high-end mall that enforces this offer). I tried to negotiate on the Tag but they wouldn't budge off the $2,200 MSRP.

I noticed that the HQ they had were the "old" version and had "300m" instead of "30bar" on the dial. Does anyone know if there were any other updates to the model when Longines made this change?


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

Tag 300m looks like a Omega Seamaster, but in person its vastly diffrent, I'd choose the Tag.,

the Longines just looks like its trying to rip off a Tudor Black Bay (or better yet the old Tudor submariners with the Black Bay type hand, I think its called snowflake :S)with the hand and a bit of a Omega's Seamaster, like those 2 brands had a baby and the Longines poped out. Not really impressed with the photo :S it might look better in person. 


If you really want a excellent watch with history, buy a used Omega Seamaster from a Omega AD, yeah the Longines might reach the same status Omega has in 40 years, but it hasn't reached it now, and its stuck in some trans warp cycle of kinda Tagish quality kinda Invicta looks. Longines had more of a status back then, the more recent offerings it has just doesn't impress much :S 

Used Omega Seamaster you could pick up for around the price tag your looking at, history, good movement (try for the 1120 movement (modified 2892) shes a workhorse and the basis for the 2500 co-ax. It also runs you a bit cheaper than the 2500 Seamasters.)

I hope that helped, 

Igor

P.S. Ask for a discount on the Tag, most of the ADs in my town are giving out 25% standard to get them out of the shops so they can make room for the new ones.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm a fan of the big 6,9,12 on a divers watch.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

@ ii817 - I love the SMP 300m and have kind of set it as a "grail" watch although I could purchase now. I'd like for my next watch to be new -- I'm kind of celebrating a milestone in my life and i'd like to mark it with a dress diver that can be worn daily to work/casual situations as a reminder of that. I think that's why i'm having so much trouble making a decision.

@ tpd80 - I normally don't go for these types of designs but I think it adds to the sporty look. It kind of dresses it down and balances out all the polished surfaces. To be honest, if the Aquaracer didn't have that cool orange seconds hand i'm not sure that i'd like it as much -- to me it makes the dial pop


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

According to the books in TAG Heuer boutique stores, the new 41mm Aquaracers are scheduled for sale in the UK in October.
If I recall, the prices aren't shockingly excessive either being I think £1750. Not 100% on that figure so don't quote of on that but it was definitely in that ballpark.

As for the watches.
I don't like the bracelet or the crown guard on the Longines and the Aquaracer doesn't really tick my boxes either.
They're both ok to me but not good looking enough; or perhaps it'd be more accurate say that other dive watches are more attractive to me.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

drunken monkey said:


> According to the books in TAG Heuer boutique stores, the new 41mm Aquaracers are scheduled for sale in the UK in October.
> If I recall, the prices aren't shockingly excessive either being I think £1750. Not 100% on that figure so don't quote of on that but it was definitely in that ballpark.
> 
> As for the watches.
> ...


Are the new Aquaracers you're referring to the 300m? I've only heard that the new 500m are coming out later this year.


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

If SMP is your "grail" why waste time cocking about ? Why not aim for it and get it? SMP is only a month or two extra of saving (i guess for an engineer as yr username suggests) e, and it seems like you will be happier with it.


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

The acquisition of the SMP is not a matter of affordability, it's a matter of pace. I prefer to go after one piece at a time and fully enjoy it. The SMP is kind of an arbitrary "goal" towards a watch that I consider to be too dressy for everyday wear. As I stated in my original post, the watch I'm looking for is going to be a daily "beater" that will see office and casual use.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

As far as I can tell, both the 41mm and 44mm will be rated at 500m.
The model I am talking about is the ceramic bezel WAN replacement so yes I am talking about what used to be a 300m. I wasn't aware that there had been a ceramic bezel WAJ shown.


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

UEngineer said:


> The acquisition of the SMP is not a matter of affordability, it's a matter of pace. I prefer to go after one piece at a time and fully enjoy it. The SMP is kind of an arbitrary "goal" towards a watch that I consider to be too dressy for everyday wear. As I stated in my original post, the watch I'm looking for is going to be a daily "beater" that will see office and casual use.


Thats exactly what I thought about the SMP, but then I looked at the Planet Ocean and noticed that the SMP can infact be both dressy and a beater


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

I want to thank everyone who replied to this thread, you were all very helpful. I decided that despite all the great things the Longines had going for it, the Tag was really what I wanted. Here are some quick shots:


----------



## Rogi (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes great choice  Although I love the Omega Seamaster I made my decision long ago and went with the Tag too 

My Blue says hi


----------



## TISSOT PRX (Aug 5, 2011)

Good choice uengineer, I love the wan2111 and 2110, for being such a versatile watch. It's a dressy enough to go with your office gear, and good for casual.

I also have such a soft spot for their direct predecessor, the WAB111x. 

Congratulations!


----------



## UEngineer (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm really enjoying it. My only complaint is the complete lack of grip on the crown. It is very easy to see how people are cross-threading or over-screwing it when trying to lock it down. The best method seems to be a careful screw down to the same point every time, using the logo as a reference.


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Congrats for the aquaracer, UEngineer..
Wear it in great health and enjoy it at least as much as I do.
here is mine, the older one:


----------



## nakedjohnny (Nov 21, 2009)

wise decision, I would've made the same choice


----------



## wristclock (Jul 5, 2010)

Beautiful watch, enjoy it! I like that model, heck I like most aquaracers tho.


----------



## Surfstang2020 (May 3, 2012)

Nice watch my lucky brother got one of those for Xmas last year from his father n law and a nice seiko dive watch 


Sent from your moms phone


----------



## djakarta (Sep 5, 2012)

Great choice... i recently acquired the blue one (WAN2111) - here's pics ... (to be honest, it keeps a very good time, don't care what movement it is, feel very good about it)


----------

